# Apple Watch Series 6



## TraserH3

Anyone else order this guy? Comparatively speaking it's on the cheaper end of this hobby. I just put my order in for the aluminum model with the new loop. I had a series 4 but was really annoyed the screen is off most of the time.

For me, this thing is unlike a real watch, this thing is ephemeral so had to go with the cheap materials like aluminum soda can.


----------



## t minus

🖕🍎 j/k j/k, but seriously no I don't know of anyone who has ordered it. Is this even a watch? I know Watchuseek has a standard, or so I am told.


----------



## mrlau

I’m ordering one for my pops who has a heart condition. This thing can keep an eye on him when I’m not around. Also getting the cellular version so he can make an emergency call without having to be near his phone. He’s pretty excited about it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## utzelu

mrlau said:


> I'm ordering one for my pops who has a heart condition. This thing can keep an eye on him when I'm not around. Also getting the cellular version so he can make an emergency call without having to be near his phone. He's pretty excited about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Still saving for the SS version, or for a used S5 SS.


----------



## TraserH3

utzelu said:


> Still saving for the SS version, or for a used S5 SS.


I wouldn't get any smart watch in SS especially for asking price. Keep in mind this thing is a computer and will go obsolete in a few years.


----------



## mleok

I tend to buy the previous model when they go on clearance, but the SS version. I have the original in SS, and the Series 3 in DLC SS (Space Black).


----------



## Pstef123

I ordered one of the blue aluminum models. Beyond tracking my walks/hikes/sleep I’m not sure how much I’ll wear it. I’m sure there will be times that I wear it on my right wrist with a “real” watch on my left wrist.


----------



## osamu

I have a 5 bought shortly after release last year. If doing it again I would probably just buy the cheapest one possible. This one is already "outdated" a year later, and will be obsolete in like 5 years. Don't get me wrong, I love it, I just feel like I don't really take advantage of any of the recent upgrades, and I could've had a few more dollars in my pocket.


----------



## utzelu

TraserH3 said:


> I wouldn't get any smart watch in SS especially for asking price. Keep in mind this thing is a computer and will go obsolete in a few years.


Yeah, I understand. I had the S0 in SS 5 years ago for a short period, then the S3 Aluminium for 2 years before I sold it. Plus a Garmin Fenix 3 and a Samsung Galaxy Watch 42mm. So I tried a few smartwatches. But I really want a nice looking smartwatch which would go with everything, including the SS bracelet. As for obsolence, the watch would become obsolete when the battery runs out and Apple won't replace it, which would be in 5-6 years.


----------



## utzelu

osamu said:


> I have a 5 bought shortly after release last year. If doing it again I would probably just buy the cheapest one possible. This one is already "outdated" a year later, and will be obsolete in like 5 years. Don't get me wrong, I love it, I just feel like I don't really take advantage of any of the recent upgrades, and I could've had a few more dollars in my pocket.


It's not outdated as long as you don't plan to use the newer features.


----------



## BarracksSi

Haven't ordered one yet. I had an S0 in steel, then was given an S2 after I dropped the S0 and cracked the back (Apple's repair center wouldn't touch it, so rather than give me an aluminum S1 as a closest-in-features replacement, they gave me a steel S2 "because two weeks is a long time to go without a watch" and they didn't want to make me accept a downgraded case material).

My aluminum S4 is still running fine, and it'll run watchOS 7, too, so I don't need an S6 yet. But if I still had the old S2 or an S3, damned straight I'd get the S6.


----------



## BarracksSi

I'll add that although the steel-and-sapphire models are very nice on-wrist, there's something about the aluminum that feels more tech-y and forward-thinking, since it's so much lighter and matches perfectly with other aluminum tech gadgets.

My aluminum S4 has one small nick in a corner of the glass, but it's otherwise as good as new after almost two years. I'd _like_ to have sapphire again on my next one, but I think I'd be okay with hardened glass again.

(fwiw, I also don't like this aftermarket steel bracelet nearly as much as Apple's bands. The only thing it does well is look cool; otherwise, it brings all the drawbacks of traditional difficult-to-adjust bracelets and provides no new benefits)


----------



## Sinnical

I have the series 5. I seriously considered upgrading, as in I looked at the pros and cons.

The biggest pro for me would be the brighter always on display. The series 5 still doesn’t compare in legibility to an analog watch in normal lighting, although it’s a lot better than not having always on.

The other features seem like nice to have, but not essential. I do want an altimeter and I would like to know more about my blood oxygen. However neither are pressing, and I’m happy to wait another year or two.

For daily wear, I still choose my Sin 757 over the Apple Watch. The main reason is that I use the timing bezel and the chronograph multiple times throughout the day, and having dedicated pushers and a bezel I can turn means that these are just muscle memory for me.

WatchOS 7 adds a ‘count up’ watch face, but you don’t need to buy a new watch to get it. I actually really like this face. The aesthetics are some of the best of any of the faces, and it mimics a timing bezel, with the added benefit of being able to draw an arc as the time elapses.

This a big step up in my opinion. It’s good functionality and looks great, but it’s still harder to use and not as useful as a physical timing bezel. They missed an opportunity to make the crown turn the bezel - it’s not being used for anything else, so I don’t really see why they didn’t use it.

My ideal Apple Watch hardware would have more buttons. Two more function buttons on the side opposite the crown would do it. I’d want these always to operate the chronograph, but obviously Apple could allow you to choose which feature or app they would activate. The key would be that they wouldn’t be context sensitive - once you set them up, they would always do the same thing.

Perhaps next time they revise the form factor they can do something like this.


----------



## BarracksSi

Sinnical said:


> My ideal Apple Watch hardware would have more buttons. Two more function buttons on the side opposite the crown would do it. I'd want these always to operate the chronograph, but obviously Apple could allow you to choose which feature or app they would activate. The key would be that they wouldn't be context sensitive - once you set them up, they would always do the same thing.
> 
> Perhaps next time they revise the form factor they can do something like this.


I don't think it'd be a good idea to put buttons on the opposite side. The way it is now, the blank side of the watch gives your thumb something to push against when you push the crown or side button with your finger. Adding buttons would make it harder to avoid double-pressing buttons on both sides at the same time (like how it's still too easy to accidentally take a screenshot on your phone rather than change the volume).


----------



## Sinnical

BarracksSi said:


> I don't think it'd be a good idea to put buttons on the opposite side. The way it is now, the blank side of the watch gives your thumb something to push against when you push the crown or side button with your finger. Adding buttons would make it harder to avoid double-pressing buttons on both sides at the same time (like how it's still too easy to accidentally take a screenshot on your phone rather than change the volume).


You may be right. I think it depends a lot on placement. I think they could put with a pair of buttons in the center of the side and still leave room to give leverage. Many watches manage to have buttons on both sides, but I agree it's not trivial to design it well.

Another option would be too and bottom edge buttons, although those would introduce more visual noise.

A more radical and less likely idea would be for them to creat a 'pro' model with a larger case and longer battery life, with a design that more easily supports extra buttons.

Perhaps they'll never solve the problem, and it will always remain inferior to other kinds of watches in certain ways.


----------



## ronalddheld

You have a touchscreen, so you do not need many buttons. Brighter always on display is tempting, but not enough for an upgrade. I need the iPhone upgraded this year more.


----------



## kokoro

I have the 5 and it’s my first Apple Watch.
I wear my diver on my left and purchased the Apple as a fitness tracker.
Once this watch goes obsolete I will go back to polar I think not unless Apple ups their game.


----------



## BarracksSi

kokoro said:


> Once this watch goes obsolete I will go back to polar I think not unless Apple ups their game.


How so? What advantages do Polar have for you?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> You have a touchscreen, so you do not need many buttons.


This, for sure. Looking at my AW dial right now, I have five "buttons" - two chat apps, the calendar, and two weather readouts. One swipe to the right and I have a different dial that has eight "buttons" when you count the four corners and four subdials; one more swipe to the side and I have yet another dial that has zero buttons (clean time display, no complications added).

Should there be buttons on the top and bottom edges? No, because that's where the strap connects, and squeezing buttons in there would be a royal PITA. There's not much room for the buttons that already exist, either; check out Step 7 in this teardown:


https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Apple+Watch+Series+5+Teardown/126205#s243603


----------



## watchcrank_tx

TraserH3 said:


> Anyone else order this guy? Comparatively speaking it's on the cheaper end of this hobby.


Yes, when I realized that I'd probably only spend a few hundred buying the new one and selling my cell-enabled 4, I ordered it. Aluminum because I figure Series 7 or 8 will be the big update worth spending more on and becuase Apple _*still*_ don't offer the link bracelet in titanium. GPS only since my main use is displaying data from a medical monitor which will talk to a phone but not to the watch directly, meaning I always keep my phone with me.



mrlau said:


> I'm ordering one for my pops who has a heart condition. This thing can keep an eye on him when I'm not around. Also getting the cellular version so he can make an emergency call without having to be near his phone. He's pretty excited about it.


Also has fall detection and automatic 911 dialing. Having lost a few older relatives and friends sooner than I should have after falls late in life accelerated their declines, I think this a killer app for the elderly. I wish I could convince my mother to wear one.


----------



## utzelu

Sinnical said:


> You may be right. I think it depends a lot on placement. I think they could put with a pair of buttons in the center of the side and still leave room to give leverage. Many watches manage to have buttons on both sides, but I agree it's not trivial to design it well.
> 
> Another option would be too and bottom edge buttons, although those would introduce more visual noise.
> 
> A more radical and less likely idea would be for them to creat a 'pro' model with a larger case and longer battery life, with a design that more easily supports extra buttons.
> 
> Perhaps they'll never solve the problem, and it will always remain inferior to other kinds of watches in certain ways.


I personally wouldn't go back to physical buttons after the experience of touch screens. Each screen and feature needs different buttons and physical ones would limit very much the experience. Plus that it would ruin the case minimalistic design. I would have liked to have only the crown without the other button, which I rarely use. For me, the AW is a look into the future not the past, so I don't really fancy after traditional watch looks and faces.


----------



## Sinnical

utzelu said:


> I personally wouldn't go back to physical buttons after the experience of touch screens. Each screen and feature needs different buttons and physical ones would limit very much the experience. Plus that it would ruin the case minimalistic design. I would have liked to have only the crown without the other button, which I rarely use. For me, the AW is a look into the future not the past, so I don't really fancy after traditional watch looks and faces.


I agree with you about the potential harm to the minimalist look.

It may be that I'm being unreasonable in expecting the Apple Watch to be as good as a dedicated mechanical watch for basic timing functions when it does so many other things so well.


----------



## BarracksSi

Sinnical said:


> I agree with you about the potential harm to the minimalist look.
> 
> It may be that I'm being unreasonable in expecting the Apple Watch to be as good as a dedicated mechanical watch for basic timing functions when it does so many other things so well.


The problem with adding another model that has its own hardware buttons is that app developers won't know what to write for. The less variations that there are in hardware, the better. The way it is now, the screen does whatever an app developer wants it to do (within UI guidelines, anyway) and it's the same across all watches that run the same OS.

Which basic timing functions are you asking for? They've added a few more faces with a timing bezel, a 24hr fourth hand, and a newer chronograph (so there's actually two dedicated chrono faces now). And/or you can do like I usually do and just tell the watch something like, "Set a timer for thirty minutes" and it'll alert you 30 minutes later.


----------



## Sinnical

BarracksSi said:


> The problem with adding another model that has its own hardware buttons is that app developers won't know what to write for. The less variations that there are in hardware, the better. The way it is now, the screen does whatever an app developer wants it to do (within UI guidelines, anyway) and it's the same across all watches that run the same OS.
> 
> Which basic timing functions are you asking for? They've added a few more faces with a timing bezel, a 24hr fourth hand, and a newer chronograph (so there's actually two dedicated chrono faces now). And/or you can do like I usually do and just tell the watch something like, "Set a timer for thirty minutes" and it'll alert you 30 minutes later.


I actually have developed apps for both the Apple Watch and the iPhone.

From a developer point of view, I don't see any problem with problem adding hardware buttons.

They would just be shortcuts to functions that can also be activated by the touch screen. Apple has plenty of experience with managing this kind of variation, and although I agree with your general point about keeping the platform consistent, I don't think it's a problem here.

I have owned Apple Watches since series 0, and have used the new faces. The count-up face is a good step forward and is currently my favorite.

However none of the chronograph faces or the count-up face, compare to a physical chronograph or timing bezel in terms of immediacy or muscle memory. You can't, for example reliably activate the chronograph without looking at the watch. The count up face takes at least two taps to activate, and the second tap target is very small and easy to miss. Although I do like the display once
it is running it takes much more attention to use than just turning a timing bezel. It's also less flexible - e.g. you can't set it retroactively to start from a time that has already passed - something that is easy with a bezel.


----------



## BarracksSi

I don't think adding hardware buttons just for the sake of adding hardware buttons - and not introducing any _new_ functionality (using them as shortcuts doesn't add anything, really, as it's just duplicative) - would be productive. They'd need more internal space than is available now, so they'd require either the lugs to be longer or the screen to be smaller, neither of which I think is a good tradeoff.


----------



## utzelu

BarracksSi said:


> And/or you can do like I usually do and just tell the watch something like, "Set a timer for thirty minutes" and it'll alert you 30 minutes later.


That's right, I forgot about using the voice commands. Why would I want to go through all the effort of configuring hardware buttons for each application and having to remember what button does in which app, when I can just "tell" the watch to do what I want? No clicks or taps needed.

@Sinnical - maybe you are too caught up with traditional watches and trying to replicate that experience with smartwatches? As a developer I'd try to understand the platform and the unique opportunities if offers. Apple clearly wanted to move away from the traditional watch with the AW and offer customers a different experience, which I think they're succeeding.


----------



## BarracksSi

utzelu said:


> That's right, I forgot about using the voice commands. Why would I want to go through all the effort of configuring hardware buttons for each application and *having to remember what button does in which app,* when I can just "tell" the watch to do what I want? No clicks or taps needed.


Right, and this goes back to why Apple debuted the Mac with a one-button mouse. _To this day,_ two-button mice confuse non-geeky people about which button needs to be pushed (never mind three- and four-button mice). All the "buttons" that you would need can be drawn right there on the screen, and they can even have labels to tell you what they'll do.


----------



## Sinnical

BarracksSi said:


> Right, and this goes back to why Apple debuted the Mac with a one-button mouse. _To this day,_ two-button mice confuse non-geeky people about which button needs to be pushed (never mind three- and four-button mice). All the "buttons" that you would need can be drawn right there on the screen, and they can even have labels to tell you what they'll do.


Agreed, but there is also a long history of usability research showing that dedicated buttons allow you to build muscle memory and are better for professional users. This is one reason why aircraft cockpits continue to have many dedicated controls, and why formula 1 cars have dedicated buttons on the steering wheel.

Multi-button mice are difficult to generate a mental model of because the second and third buttons are often both _contextual and modal_ in how they work. Dedicated buttons work when they are always do the same thing so they impose lower cognitive load than a dynamic on-screen control, and mouse buttons don't work like this.

This is a real problem with the Apple Watch. Dynamic screen based controls _cannot _duplicate the usability characteristics of dedicated buttons for features that are used frequently. Labelled on screen buttons are great for infrequently used features and for informal or novice users, but worse for frequently used features by professional users.

As i said earlier - you can't start the Apple Watch chronograph without looking at the watch and navigating multiple taps. It always takes more attention that pressing a dedicated button.

This is why I'm willing to accept that the Apple Watch may never be as good at certain things as a more specialized watch. It's also why I think there is room for a 'pro' model, since I agree that it may be better not to complicate the base model.

Yet another approach would be to add top and bottom buttons to a watch band.

I agree with most of your points. I just disagree with the conclusion that screen controls can substitute for dedicated buttons without a trade off.

As for having to go through the effort to configure or remember buttons for every app, that isn't something I'm proposing.

There would be only one setting - which _app_ the buttons should control. The watch would come set to a default. Presumably Apple would have a good idea of what the best default would be. Perhaps perhaps it would be the workout app and the buttons would do start and stop workout. For most users, they would never need to learn or know anything different. The buttons would allow them to start and stop workouts without having to fiddle around with navigating to the workout app etc.

But, the option would be there to choose a different app to direct the buttons to. Maybe music - where they would do start/stop, or as I would like, the chronograph. Equally it could be a professional app that is controlled.

There would be just one setting, and anyone who didn't care about it would not have to change it.

Voice control is not a direct substitute. Most apps cannot be controlled by voice, there are many environments voice cannot be used, voice is not 100% reliable, requires network connectivity, and has a slow response time. Again - it's a good option for casual use, but not a substitute for dedicated buttons.

As to whether I'm too caught up on traditional watches, honestly that paragraph has a disrespectful and condescending tone to it. I'm happy to debate this, but please let's keep to each other's points and not try to invalidate one another's mindsets.

I see no reason not to be honest about places where the Apple Watch does not perform as well as other kinds of watches, and there is no reason not to believe Apple would ultimately like it to, and no reason not to consider ways its weaknesses could be alleviated.


----------



## BarracksSi

Sinnical said:


> Agreed, but there is also a long history of usability research showing that dedicated buttons allow you to build muscle memory and are better for professional users.


How many people walking around with phones and smartwatches would be "professional users"? Sure, yeah, I've figured out which page elements to delete in the dev panel to stop popups at my favorite streaming video website, but nobody else in my family has any idea what that even means.

I'm not saying that there aren't tradeoffs of moving most controls to the touchscreen. I'm willing to take the tradeoff of having simpler hardware if it means I have to look at the screen when I start the chronograph (and if we're honest, I don't _really_ need to be staring at the screen, I can hover my finger over the app's button instead while I eyeball whatever it is that I'm timing).

If the extra buttons are always there, they'll add confusion for people who don't need them, just like giving them a five-button trackball mouse.


----------



## utzelu

Sinnical said:


> As i said earlier - you can't start the Apple Watch chronograph without looking at the watch and navigating multiple taps. It always takes more attention that pressing a dedicated button.


Actually you can. I tried it today out of curiosity and it is quite simple: just say "start stop watch" and voila!



Sinnical said:


> As to whether I'm too caught up on traditional watches, honestly that paragraph has a disrespectful and condescending tone to it. I'm happy to debate this, but please let's keep to each other's points and not try to invalidate one another's mindsets.


Being on a watch forum I assume you are passionate about traditional watches, hence my remark. It wasn't meant to be disrespectful, but actually it was a genuine advice from a software developer and an AW user. What I was trying to say is that it sounds like you are trying to "put horseshoes on a racing car". Of course if you believe in your idea by all means, develop it. But I guarantee that Apple won't add any more buttons on the AW. There was a rumour that they wanted to remove the crown as well, but I guess it was just a rumor after all.


----------



## Sinnical

, m


utzelu said:


> Actually you can. I tried it today out of curiosity and it is quite simple: just say "start stop watch" and voila!
> 
> Being on a watch forum I assume you are passionate about traditional watches, hence my remark. It wasn't meant to be disrespectful, but actually it was a genuine advice from a software developer and an AW user. What I was trying to say is that it sounds like you are trying to "put horseshoes on a racing car". Of course if you believe in your idea by all means, develop it. But I guarantee that Apple won't add any more buttons on the AW. There was a rumour that they wanted to remove the crown as well, but I guess it was just a rumor after all.


I didn't really come here seeking advice. I'm interested in respectful peer to peer discussion about watches.

I'm also confused as to why you'd even think this conversation has anything to do with me believing in an idea I'm developing. I am just interested in the trade offs.

Anyway - I guess there are crossed wires here somewhere, and we don't need to go on.


----------



## hi_beat

I will definitely order an AW6... for my wife. She loves her series 2; no way any luxury timepiece could replace it


----------



## BarracksSi

iFixit got a Series 6 and did a teardown as usual. Larger Taptic Engine, a smidge thinner overall, bigger battery, Force Touch gasket is gone (expected), the 40mm has the new metal-cased battery design while the 44mm doesn't (again, like the S5), and the case is hollowed out a little more to add usable space.



https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Apple+Watch+Series+6+Teardown/136694


----------



## monsters

My s6 arrived today and I have to say the always on display is a huge plus. I previously only had experience with the s3 and s4 and gave up on it both times as I hated the on/off screen. Now I just turned off wake on arm raise and it pretty much acts as a normal watch until I tap into the functions.

if you are in between the SE and 6 like I was, I strongly urge you to go for the 6 or a used 5 for this feature alone. This one might actually stick around this time.


----------



## outlaw468

I have a 44mm Nike S6 coming (soon hopefully). It will replace my S2. I bought the cellular version-looking forward to having this capability on long run workouts. 

That said, the S6 will not replace my mechanical watches.


----------



## BarracksSi

outlaw468 said:


> I bought the cellular version-looking forward to having this capability on long run workouts.


It's no-kidding-nice to have a cellular watch. Prior to my AW, the only reason I carried my phone on long runs and bike rides was to make sure I had a way to contact home if something happened (years ago, I carried spare change to use a pay phone). I thought it'd be silly to have the feature on a watch, so I held off and went non-cellular through the first-gen and the Series 2 until stepping up to a cellular S4. Great little gadget.


----------



## ronalddheld

Might be slow, but did the date function disappear with 7.0 or 7.0.2, for modular faces?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Might be slow, but did the date function disappear with 7.0 or 7.0.2, for modular faces?


Nope

It may have moved, though. When you're selecting complications, look under "Calendar".

View attachment 15477546


View attachment 15477547


----------



## ronalddheld

I do not see that option in any of the few modular faces I edited on the watch. Maybe because I have AW 5?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> I do not see that option in any of the few modular faces I edited on the watch. Maybe because I have AW 5?


You should; I've still got just a Series 4.


----------



## ronalddheld

I will load and try other modular faces again


----------



## watchcrank_tx

BarracksSi said:


> You should; I've still got just a Series 4.


Same, and I too still have it.

In other news, my Series 6 arrived at my mailing address Monday, but I won't have a chance to pick it up before Saturday.


----------



## ronalddheld

I have a slot for the date on my modular face, but the date option does not show up. I downloaded an inforgraph modular face, with a date field. No date option selectable. Wonder what is going on?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> I have a slot for the date on my modular face, but the date option does not show up. * I downloaded an inforgraph modular face,* with a date field. No date option selectable. Wonder what is going on?


It's in the top right corner for Infograph Modular. You can put Calendar in the middle complication space. The other four complication positions are reserved for other non-date, non-calendar apps.


----------



## ronalddheld

Barrack, what IS versions are you running on your phone and watch?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Barrack, what IS versions are you running on your phone and watch?


Latest ones - iOS 14 and watchOS 7.


----------



## BarracksSi




----------



## ronalddheld

I have a date slot, but it is not a option. Maybe IOS 14.0 does not fully work with 7.0.1?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> I have a date slot, but it is not a option. Maybe IOS 14.0 does not fully work with 7.0.1?


Give us a screenshot of yours. The top right is Calendar -> Date, not simply "Date".


----------



## ronalddheld

May this will show the problem.


----------



## BarracksSi

That looks like Modular, not Infograph Modular. The central Weather complication shows a lot less detail in Modular, and it looks like yours.

I'd normally ask which complication slot you're choosing (none are highlighted in the first pic) but Calendar should be available in all of the Modular slots.

That's strange that there's nothing between Breathe and Camera Remote. In my Complications list, it has Calculator and Calendar between those two. 14.0.1 and 7.0.1.


----------



## ronalddheld

Calendar was in the top left slot. I tried the infograph modular with the same results. I can upgrade the OS on my phone when I know what version of IOS 14 will ship with iPhone 12.


----------



## mjwatch

Just got RED S6. Quite nice and comfortable! It replaced a S4 which replaced a S2. Sold the S4 on WUS for $175 last week. I wear the device on my right wrist and a watch on my left wrist.









Here's today's rotation.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

mjwatch said:


> Just got RED S6. Quite nice and comfortable! It replaced a S4 which replaced a S2. Sold the S4 on WUS for $175 last week. I wear the device on my right wrist and a watch on my left wrist.


My own 6 just arrived, and like you, I upgraded from 4, wear on right wrist, and wear a conventional watch on the left wrist. Always glad to see a fellow dual-wrister.  Haven't sold my 4 yet but will soon.

I was going to give the always-on display a fair trial, but when I discovered that the application of the medical monitor that's the main reason I have the Apple Watch was blurred out except when wrist was raised, and when showing the home screen (I use Infograph Modular) it was nearly always fully lighted by the time my wrist reached an angle where I could read it, I soon disabled it. Always-on seems to be mostly a gimmick, but I am glad of the improved power efficiencies which make it possible.

Doing a full charge now so I can test battery life without always-on and with and without display set to monochrome, but my unscientific observation of battery life so far has been very favorable in comparison to the 4.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Calendar was in the top left slot. I tried the infograph modular with the same results. *I can upgrade the OS on my phone when I know what version of IOS 14 will ship with iPhone 12.*


I don't understand what this sentence means.


----------



## ronalddheld

I do not know if the new IPhone 12 models will ship with IOS
14.0 or 14.2. 14.2 is at Beta 2 now. I do not want my older phone to be on 14.2 and the new one 14.0.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> I do not know if the new IPhone 12 models will ship with IOS
> 14.0 or 14.2. 14.2 is at Beta 2 now. I do not want my older phone to be on 14.2 and the new one 14.0.


It won't be a problem. You'd need to update the newer phone to whatever is publicly released anyway, and it won't be any fresher than the latest release for the old phone.


----------



## outlaw468

Loving my 6 44mm Nike edition. I bought the cellular version and the handoff feature is great for runs when I don’t want to take my phone. I also love the bigger display (compared to my series 2). I definitely recommend it.


----------



## thx67

Looks like a few owners have posted on this forum so may I ask if anyone has had issue with the digital crown not working? I bought a S6 last week and it was terrible. The digital crown worked sporadically, theres was tons of lag when it did work and I got a very basic digital clock overlaying the screen at random times. 

I had a S4 which performed flawlessly. It even got a beating in the sea during heavy surf to the point the screen flipped out with diagonal lines etc. I assumed it was game over for it but after an hour or so it came back to life. 

The crown on my s6 definitely wasnt right but I was surprised the software seemed so bad as well. Im slowy losing patience with apple so I just returned it. My experience of their products is that if you have problems, theyre not going away so I got out while I could. They'll never admit any issues so I was wondering if anyone else has had problems. It felt like a hardware and software issue with mine but maybe I just got a rogue watch. Curious if anyone else has had anything similar. Maybe ill post a new thread to capture a few more s6 owners.


----------



## BarracksSi

thx67 said:


> The crown on my s6 definitely wasnt right but I was surprised the software seemed so bad as well. Im slowy losing patience with apple so I just returned it.


You didn't try asking them to fix it or give you a replacement?


----------



## thx67

BarracksSi said:


> You didn't try asking them to fix it or give you a replacement?


I got average responses from "have you tried cleaning it" to "we can send you a replacement but we will place a hold on your card until we've processed it". I've been caught out on the latter with a phone so I just returned it In case I get an email saying they charged my card as the watch had been misused. It was about 2 hours old when they told me to clean it which is typical apple. I was going to just order another one but they're not my favourite company at the moment so I held off.


----------



## Lee_K

I just got this SE. There's a bit of learning curve but so far I'm pretty impressed.










Yeah, I'm kinda charmed with the Toy Story character animations, but most of the time I'm using the default watch face. I put on a screen protector film and have since mounted the watch on a Barton Elite Silicone strap that is much easier than the OEM strap to put on in the morning.

I'm going to wear it non-stop for a month and evaluate what my impressions will be. As a watch enthusiast, I don't want to pre-judge the Apple Watch. I'm still in the honeymoon phase right now, but I have a nagging feeling that this could be a game-changer that makes me re-evaluate everything I've believed up to now about watches.


----------



## TraserH3

I love the Mickey Mouse one myself. You can make it announce the time by taping the face. 

Does anyone’s randomly reboot?


----------



## BarracksSi

Lee_K said:


> I put on a screen protector film and have since mounted the watch on a Barton Elite Silicone strap that is* much easier than the OEM strap to put on in the morning.*


Give this a try with the original strap:


----------



## Lee_K

Ah, that is very helpful. Thank you BarracksSi!


----------



## BarracksSi

Lee_K said:


> Ah, that is very helpful. Thank you BarracksSi!


I remember figuring it out (the same guy posted a similar vid five years ago, too, so I might've seen it back then), and it's become my favorite strap for the AW. I even hoped to find something similar for my old Swatch that my parents dug out of the closet and mailed to me for my birthday, but no such luck.


----------



## Atone

watchcrank_tx said:


> Yes, when I realized that I'd probably only spend a few hundred buying the new one and selling my cell-enabled 4, I ordered it. Aluminum because I figure Series 7 or 8 will be the big update worth spending more on and becuase Apple _*still*_ don't offer the link bracelet in titanium. GPS only since my main use is displaying data from a medical monitor which will talk to a phone but not to the watch directly, meaning I always keep my phone with me.
> 
> Also has fall detection and automatic 911 dialing. Having lost a few older relatives and friends sooner than I should have after falls late in life accelerated their declines, I think this a killer app for the elderly. I wish I could convince my mother to wear one.


Interesting idea/application of this technology


----------



## Mediocre

My wife just got her S6 Apple and loves it. I don't know that she'll ever wear a traditional watch again. Her S2 left something to be desired, but the new one is a hit


----------



## drlagares

BarracksSi said:


> Give this a try with the original strap:


tried this tip, and its very helpful thanks


----------



## Sinnical

utzelu said:


> Actually you can. I tried it today out of curiosity and it is quite simple: just say "start stop watch" and voila!
> 
> 
> Being on a watch forum I assume you are passionate about traditional watches, hence my remark. It wasn't meant to be disrespectful, but actually it was a genuine advice from a software developer and an AW user. What I was trying to say is that it sounds like you are trying to "put horseshoes on a racing car". Of course if you believe in your idea by all means, develop it. But I guarantee that Apple won't add any more buttons on the AW. There was a rumour that they wanted to remove the crown as well, but I guess it was just a rumor after all.


How do you feel about your guarantee, now that Apple has announced the Ultra AW with another button, for exactly the kind of pro use cases I described?



utzelu said:


> @Sinnical - maybe you are too caught up with traditional watches and trying to replicate that experience with smartwatches? As a developer I'd try to understand the platform and the unique opportunities if offers. Apple clearly wanted to move away from the traditional watch with the AW and offer customers a different experience, which I think they're succeeding


This paragraph hasn’t aged well to say the least. Maybe you are too caught up with smartwatches being unique? Apple _clearly_ want to offer users all the benefits of traditional watches in _addition_ to the unique opportunities their platform can offer.

I feel quite comfortable with my understanding of the platform given that Apple has today introduced the product I identified as missing from their lineup 2 years ago.


----------



## BarracksSi

Sinnical said:


> How do you feel about your guarantee, now that Apple has announced the Ultra AW with another button, for exactly the kind of pro use cases I described?
> 
> 
> 
> This paragraph hasn’t aged well to say the least. Maybe you are too caught up with smartwatches being unique? Apple _clearly_ want to offer users all the benefits of traditional watches in _addition_ to the unique opportunities their platform can offer.
> 
> I feel quite comfortable with my understanding of the platform given that Apple has today introduced the product I identified as missing from their lineup 2 years ago.


So you had to go and be a dick about it?

Great, thanks.


----------



## Sinnical

BarracksSi said:


> So you had to go and be a dick about it?
> 
> Great, thanks.


Odd that you didn’t make that comment about utzelu back at the time. Then there wouldn’t have been any need.

If someone is going to be so confident and condescending when they don’t know what they are talking about, it’s not unreasonable to point it out when they are shown up.


----------

